

Is This the Time to Chase a Career Dream? - darragjm
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/19/jobs/19pre.html

======
rgrieselhuber
It's always the time.

~~~
josefresco
Not really. If you caught Frontline this past week you'd see many people
staying in crappy jobs just so they (and their family) have health insurance.
Sometimes it just isn't the right decision to quit your day job and pursue
your dreams when you have people depending on you and your health insurance
which for many people isn't even an option in the private market.

If you're healthy, and have no dependents .. sure, it's always the right time.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
It depends on what you're paying for insurance. When I went solo (with a wife
and two kids, btw), the cost of private insurance wasn't much more than my
corporate plan, so it wasn't a factor.

Getting private insurance is pretty much impossible if you're not healthy,
though, I'll give you that.

------
arjunnarayan
In terms of lowered opportunity costs, yes. In terms of selling services that
lower other peoples costs, yes. (In boom times, they might have other
priorities. To quote pg, Amazon didn't become Amazon by buying the cheapest
servers. But right now, they might be persuaded into buying your new cheap
servers.) Really, its just the mainstream media waking up to what pg has been
saying for the last six months.

~~~
josefresco
Mainstream media isn't waking up, they're just trying to find something to
write about and are using an effective formula. Take something that is
effecting almost everyone (economy woes), and then factor in something that
people want (a new career/dream job) and Bob's-your-uncle you got yourself an
article that people will read (and you can sell ads on).

